# 16 GB Ram Sinnvoll?



## Toxoplasma (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe z.ZT. in meinem System ( s. Sig.) 8GB Ram, da Ram z.ZT. einem hinterhergeworfen wird überlege ich auf 16GB aufzurüsten.
Wäre das aber überhaupt sinnvoll? Ich nutze den PC überwiegend zum spielen.


----------



## Techki (12. Juni 2012)

es Reichen schon 8Gb zum spielen , die meisten spiele nutzten/brauche nicht sehr viel Ram , wenn du oft VIELE Programme gleichzeitig anhast dan brauchste 16Gb ( ist deine entscheidung ) .
8Gb reiche zum spielen ^^


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Juni 2012)

Würde mir an deiner Stelle 16GB kaufen, bei den Preisen

Warte noch 2 bis 3Jahre dann wirste sehen dass 16GB nicht so übertrieben sind wie man im Moment meinen würde.


----------



## Junky90 (12. Juni 2012)

In 2 bis 3 Jahren wird man aber mit Sicherheit kein DDR3 RAM mehr verwenden. 
Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist und du die 16 GB auch wirklich benötigst, würdest du sowieso zu DDR4 etc. greifen anstatt den bis dahin veralteten DDR3.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn du nur Spielst und Office nutzt,dann reichen 8GB Ram aus.


----------



## Schiassomat (12. Juni 2012)

Junky90 schrieb:


> In 2 bis 3 Jahren wird man aber mit Sicherheit kein DDR3 RAM mehr verwenden.
> Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist und du die 16 GB auch wirklich benötigst, würdest du sowieso zu DDR4 etc. greifen anstatt den bis dahin veralteten DDR3.



Ich weis ja nicht wie du das handhabst aber ich für meinen Teil verwende meinen PC länger als ein Jahr, das ist mir schon klahr das in 3 Jahren der DDR4 Standard eingeführt ist aber sich desswegen gleich ein neues Sys zu bauen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Toxoplasma (12. Juni 2012)

Danke erstmal an alle, ich bleibe erstmal bei den 8GB reichen ja auch zum spielen!
Und in 2-3 jahren kann man über DDR4 nachdenken, da dann eh ein neues System fällig wird!


----------



## FreezerX (12. Juni 2012)

Gute Entscheidung. 
8GB reichen die nächsten Jahre für Spiele noch bequem aus. Wenn Windows nur 4GB in den Rachen bekommt, dann senkt Win7 sogar seinen Speicherbedarf, so dass mehr Programme Platz haben. Sieht Windows 8GB, genehmigt es sich mehr RAM, kann den Platz aber auch hergeben.


----------



## Junky90 (12. Juni 2012)

Also in 3 Jahren halte ich es durchaus für sinnvoll, sich ein neues Board + CPU + RAM zu kaufen.
Die Grafikkarte erneuer ich alle 1,5 Jahre, manchmal sogar früher.


----------



## shannes (15. Juni 2012)

hi!
ich hab 16GB verbaut. dachte, dass meine Virtualisierungen mehr RAM wegziehen und die EBB auch mehr braucht. Bei dem, was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, wurde der RAM aber noch nicht ausgelastet bzw. gab's nen Engpass. Hab nicht genau drauf geachtet, ob ich überhaupt über 8GB Auslastung rüber bin. Aber wie schon gesagt, extrem teuer war's nicht. 
Will aber in Bereich Bild- und Videobearbeitung noch mehr machen. Dann werd ich's brauchen. Hab da von Leuten gehört, die von 16gb auf 32gb wechseln. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme. 

Deine 8GB werden aber für's Gamen vorerst reichen. Glaubt jmd, dass die RAM-Preise wieder anziehen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Juni 2012)

Für mich reichen 8GB nicht mehr. Hab selber 12GB wenn ich Bf3 zocke dabei noch andere programme laufenlasse hab ich schon fast 8GB AUSLASTUNG  Hau dir 16GB rein bei den Preisen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2012)

shannes schrieb:


> hi!
> ich hab 16GB verbaut. dachte, dass meine Virtualisierungen mehr RAM wegziehen und die EBB auch mehr braucht. Bei dem, was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe, wurde der RAM aber noch nicht ausgelastet bzw. gab's nen Engpass. Hab nicht genau drauf geachtet, ob ich überhaupt über 8GB Auslastung rüber bin. Aber wie schon gesagt, extrem teuer war's nicht.
> Will aber in Bereich Bild- und Videobearbeitung noch mehr machen. Dann werd ich's brauchen. Hab da von Leuten gehört, die von 16gb auf 32gb wechseln. Ist aber eher die Ausnahme.
> 
> Deine 8GB werden aber für's Gamen vorerst reichen. Glaubt jmd, dass die RAM-Preise wieder anziehen?



Also auch um mit Bild/Videobearbeitung mehr als 16GB zu brauchen muss man schon recht professionell ran gehen oder extreme Qualitäten fahren - ich habe normalerweise auch mit meinen 6GB da keinerlei Probleme.
Die heute standardmäßig eingebauten 8GB in besseren PCs reichen massig aus für alle die nicht professionell arbeiten.

Die RAM-Preise werden auf lange Sicht sinken - wie es bei Hardwarepreisen allgemein der Fall ist. Das unterliegt aufgrund vieler Faktoren natürlich teilweise auch größeren Schwnkungen weshalb man bei momentan sehr günstigen Preisen wahrscheinlich besser jetzt kauft als erst in 2-3 Monaten. Wenn man aber auf Jahre rechnet ist es Blödsinn, denn in 1-2 Jahren ist RAM garantiert günstiger als heute - wie alle anderen Hardwareteile auch.


----------



## Phylypp123 (15. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also auch um mit Bild/Videobearbeitung mehr als 16GB zu brauchen muss man schon recht professionell ran gehen oder extreme Qualitäten fahren - ich habe normalerweise auch mit meinen 6GB da keinerlei Probleme.
> Die heute standardmäßig eingebauten 8GB in besseren PCs reichen massig aus für alle die nicht professionell arbeiten.
> 
> Die RAM-Preise werden auf lange Sicht sinken - wie es bei Hardwarepreisen allgemein der Fall ist. Das unterliegt aufgrund vieler Faktoren natürlich teilweise auch größeren Schwnkungen weshalb man bei momentan sehr günstigen Preisen wahrscheinlich besser jetzt kauft als erst in 2-3 Monaten. Wenn man aber auf Jahre rechnet ist es Blödsinn, denn in 1-2 Jahren ist RAM garantiert günstiger als heute - wie alle anderen Hardwareteile auch.



Na nicht unbedingt sind die Preise dann gleich bzw. günstiger. Die RAM Hersteller haben ihre Produktion, soweit ich mich erinnere, im Mittel um 25% eingestellt, weil sie vorher eine so gute Ausbeute aus den Wafern usw. durch neue Verfahren hatten das sie so günstig produzieren konnten bzw. anbieten. Die wollen lieber wieder dahin das 8 GB 1333 so um die 50-60€ kosten und nicht 20-30€  Vor allem bei der Einführung von DDR4 werden die Preise wieder richtig angezogen. Nach eine Roadmap von JEDEC die ich mal gesehen hab, haben die geplant das min. 4 GB RAM erst so ab ca. 2015 Standart werden soll. Im Mittel haben bestimmt noch viele Leute und 4 GB, weil viele glaube ich noch ältere PCs besitzen, aber erst in 3 Jahren 4 GB Standart  Aber wenn die das durchziehen werden bei DDR4 die Preise dementsprechend angepasst ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2012)

Klar wenn was neues kommt ist das immer erst mal teuer.

Aber die 25% die die Hersteller zurückgefahren haben... das war im Januar (geplant), also vor einem halben Jahr... und, wie viel ist der RAM teurer geworden seitdem? 
Ich glaube nicht dass da wirklich viel passiert.

Was "die Leute da draußen" angeht - ich tippe darauf dass die große Mehrheit der PCs da draußen eher noch weniger als 4GB RAM hat, die wenigsten haben mehr. Ist immer schwierig abzuschätzen in einem Forum wo so viele High-End-ler unterwegs sind.
Es ist auch schwierig in einem Porsche-Forum den Leuten glaubhaft zu machen, dass 3/4 aller Autos in Deutschland vermutlich weniger als 100PS haben


----------



## Phylypp123 (15. Juni 2012)

Naja also mein Ram-Modul von G.Skill habe ich im November/Dezember für 24€ 8GB erworben und jetzt kostet es beim gleichen Versandhändler (Alterante), kostet es 36€. Das ist eine 50% Preissteigerung  Bei "so" kleinen Preisen fällt das meistens glaube ich nicht so auf, da RAM von allen Komponeten im PC am günstigsten ist bzw. in über 90% der Fälle so ist gehe ich mal davon aus. Natürlich spricht mein Exempel nicht für alle, aber ist doch schon ein Beispiel  

Mein Vater hat sich vor 2-3 Jahren glaube ich, damals noch relativ teuer sein PC von 1 GB auf 3 GB aufgerüstet. Er würde ja sich bei den Preisen mehr holen, aber er hat immer noch 32-Bit wie viele glaube ich. Und ja es ist in so einem Forum schwer abzuschätzen was die Durschnitts Kapazität ist, wobei ich wie schon erwähnt davon ebenfalls ausgehe das noch viele unter 4 GB haben, nicht jeder kauft sich im Schnitt alle 3-4 Jahre einen neuen PC bzw. rüstet sich mit MB+CPU+RAM+GRAKA alle paar Jahre neu aus. Mein Vater hat seinen PC jetzt seit 7 oder 8 Jahren und denkt Jetzt darüber nach mal sich einen neuen anzulegen, weil für andere ist das schon eine "größere Investition" (*Hust* Da gibt es so einen Post bei Grafikkarten *Hust*) und vor allem für manche Arbeitstätige ein "Kraftakt" ist den neuen PC einzurichten mit allen alten Programmen usw. Man kann nur hoffen, dass das 32-Bit Zeitalter schneller zu Ende geht, jetzt wo schon die ersten Spiele Hersteller wie DICE 64-Bit als Vorraussetzung haben werden für ihre Titel


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2012)

Phylypp123 schrieb:


> jetzt wo schon die ersten Spiele Hersteller wie DICE 64-Bit als Vorraussetzung haben werden für ihre Titel


 
Jetzt schon... nachdem es ja erst seit fast 10 Jahren 64bit-Hardware im Desktop Segment zu kaufen gibt (Athlon64 von 2003) 
Aber sonst haste schon Recht, ja^^


----------



## Shinchyko (18. Juni 2012)

Vergewisser dich bei 16Gbyte Ram, ob dein Board bei 4x 4Gbyte auch den vollen Ramtakt unterstützt. Meines tut es zb nicht. Selbst anziehen der Spannung bringt nichts. Mein Sys wird bei 1333MHz instabil. (Ok macht nicht soviel aus, aber trotzdem^^)


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Juni 2012)

RAM ist sogar wieder leicht teurer geworden, als noch vor einem Monat. Da war er echt auf Tiefstpreisen. Nun befindet er sich wieder auf dem Niveau von vor 3-5 Monaten, ist aber immernoch billig. Aber brauchen tust du die 16GB wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2012)

also ich kann sagen, dass 8GB für die meisten reichen ... sonst vllt. 12GB.  

16GB kriegt man nicht mal ansatzweise voll, es sei denn du willst 4K-Videos in 3D rendern  oder  was weiß ich 


aber bei den Preisen ...  da kann mans dann  trotzdem nehmen


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Juni 2012)

8GB reichen dicke!

Hab selbst noch 8GB 1066 DDR2 ram in Verwendung und selbst der ist noch völlig ausreichend.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

16GB für Spiele 
Selbst ich mit meinen 4GB bin noch nie an das RAM-Limit gekommen.
Spiele wo das System mehr als 4GB RAM benötigt sind einfach nur schlecht programmiert und erfreulicherweise selten.
Dieser RAM-Aufrüstwahn und die dazugehörige massive Übertreibung entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, manche wollen einfach mehr haben obwohl sie gar nicht wissen ob sie es überhaupt benötigen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4317846 schrieb:
			
		

> 16GB für Spiele
> Selbst ich mit meinen 4GB bin noch nie an das RAM-Limit gekommen.
> Spiele wo das System mehr als 4GB RAM benötigt sind einfach nur schlecht programmiert und erfreulicherweise selten.
> Dieser RAM-Aufrüstwahn und die dazugehörige massive Übertreibung entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, manche wollen einfach mehr haben obwohl sie gar nicht wissen ob sie es überhaupt benötigen.


 
jetzt mal langsam hier   also minecraft zB frisst bei mir gerne mal 6GB. OHNE den rest, wie windows etc 

windows passt sich ja auch etwas an. auf meinem alten pc  waren selbst 2GB nie voll, mit dem jetzigen brauche ich schon im "office-mode"  3GB.  

8GB würde ich schon empfehlen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4317846 schrieb:
			
		

> 16GB für Spiele
> Selbst ich mit meinen 4GB bin noch nie an das RAM-Limit gekommen.
> Spiele wo das System mehr als 4GB RAM benötigt sind einfach nur schlecht programmiert und erfreulicherweise selten.
> Dieser RAM-Aufrüstwahn und die dazugehörige massive Übertreibung entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, manche wollen einfach mehr haben obwohl sie gar nicht wissen ob sie es überhaupt benötigen.


 
Ich versteh dich nicht.. Ich komm sehr oft auf 8GB Auslastung.


----------



## shannes (19. Juni 2012)

wenn du einem modernen OS mehr RAM zur Verfügung stellst, dann nimmt es sich auch mehr. Ist doch auch gut so. So kann einiges "flüssiger" laufen. Ob man jetzt 16GB oder 8GB "braucht" ist eine andere Sache.

btw. Hab nun am WE in nen Office-Rechner auch 8GB RAM verbaut, weil's preislich vertretbar war, die nächste Aufrüstung länger auf sich warten lässt (Rechner steht bei nicht Technik-versierten Benutzern) und mehr Reserven vorhanden für eventuelle neue "Arbeitsfelder". Nuja, und bei der nicht-mehr-runterfahr-Benutzung (always standby) ist es entspannter mit "übermäßig" RAM.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

Ihr müsst aber viele Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, ich habe jedenfalls noch nie in meiner Jahrzehnte Langen PC Karriere die 4GB Schallmauer durchbrochen.
Vielleicht halte ich mein System sehr sauber, oder installiere nichts unnötiges bzw lasse nichts parallel laufe und komme deshalb nie über 4GB.
Jedenfalls wenn ich spiele habe ich nur immer das Spiel offen und keine anderen Programme.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Personen zu Viel RAM installiert haben und ihn nicht benötigen.


----------



## Ash1983 (19. Juni 2012)

Zuviel RAM gibt's fast nicht, vor allem nicht zu den aktuellen Preisen. Lieber 12 oder gar 16GB verbauen und Ruhe haben, in Bälde wirds wieder teurer.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Zuviel RAM gibt's fast nicht, vor allem nicht zu den aktuellen Preisen. Lieber 12 oder gar 16GB verbauen und Ruhe haben, in Bälde wirds wieder teurer.


 Das ist genau die Zielgruppe für zb Crossfire oder Terabyte große Datengräber, haben wollen aber nicht benötigen.
Ich halte entgegen, wer nicht mal weiß wie viel RAM er/sie benötigt bzw verbraucht verdient es zu viel RAM zu kaufen, kurbelt wenigstens die Wirtschaft an.
Es gab auch Tests wo Spiele wenn zu viel RAM im System war gar minimal schlechter abschneiden, mehr bedeutet nicht immer besser sondern mehr Organisationsaufwand, was auch zu eher negativen Resultaten führen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4319351 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst aber viele Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, ich habe jedenfalls noch nie in meiner Jahrzehnte Langen PC Karriere die 4GB Schallmauer durchbrochen.
> Vielleicht halte ich mein System sehr sauber, oder installiere nichts unnötiges bzw lasse nichts parallel laufe und komme deshalb nie über 4GB.
> Jedenfalls wenn ich spiele habe ich nur immer das Spiel offen und keine anderen Programme.
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Personen zu Viel RAM installiert haben und ihn nicht benötigen.


 
Also ich hab keine Programme nebenbei laufen und dennoch komme ich bei BF3 auf ca. 60% Auslastung mit meinen 8GB, also genehmigt sich das System mehr als 4GB.
Wie schon gesagt wurde ist win7 nicht doof und merkt wenn du mehr als 4GB verbaut hat und verteilt denn RAM dann großzügiger!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde ist win7 nicht doof und merkt wenn du mehr als 4GB verbaut hat und verteilt denn RAM dann großzügiger!


 
Das stimmt. Ich habe 32GB RAM verbaut und nach dem Start sind 3,6GB weg. Die alleine Windows belegt -- für was auch immer.
Also ich zuvor noch 16GB hatte waren es nur 2,2GB.
Baue ich also jetzt 64GB RAM ein wird sich Windows wahrscheinlich 5GB genehmigen.
Je mehr RAM da ist desto mehr lädt Windows auch in den RAM.

Da BF3 eine 32bit Anwendung ist können nicht mehr als 4GB von dem Spiel belegt werden. Ist unmöglich.
Ergo kassiert Windows den Rest ein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2012)

Stellt sich nur die frage, wofür Windows so viel RAM benötigt bzw lädt sich Win schneller dadurch ?


----------



## xSunshin3x (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4319757 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die frage, wofür Windows so viel RAM benötigt bzw lädt sich Win schneller dadurch ?


Für temporäre Dateien und Einstellungen

edit// Und ja, Windows läuft bei mehr RAM schneller, da die Daten dann im RAM auch behandelt werden. Reicht der RAM nicht aus, kommt die Festplatte zum Einsatz; und die ist logischerweiße langsamer als der RAM

Und um mal wieder B2T zu kommen. Ich benutze meinen Rechner fast nur zum Surfen und zum Zocken, oft brauche ich die 16GB RAM gar nicht. Aber es kommt eben auch manchmal vor, dass ich die 16GB eben doch brauche, zB wenn After Effects, Photoshop, InDesign oder sonst was läuft.
Und dann bin ich wirklich froh, dass ich auf die 16GB zugreifen kann. Und für den damaligen Preis (2x 4Gb für 28€) ist das auch verkraftbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4319757 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die frage, wofür Windows so viel RAM benötigt bzw lädt sich Win schneller dadurch ?


 
jepp, ich denke es hat einfach mehr krimskrams im hintergrund geladen, wodurch es dann schneller auf dinge zugreifen kann.  das betrifft sowohl dienste als auch zB suchindizes. 

wie gesagt, ich bin bis vor kurzem mit 2GB  selbst bei crysis 2 locker ausgekommen (unter vista!!!), und jetzt frisst das gleiche system ohne alles schon 3GB.  

allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich noch nie mehr als 12GB gebraucht habe, selbst als ich es wirklich sehr darauf angelegt habe.  aber da 16GB für den dual-channel besser passten, und die preise ja aktuell nen tiefpunkt erreicht haben, dachte ich mir ich sorge mal für die nächsten jahre vor


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4319757 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich nur die frage, wofür Windows so viel RAM benötigt bzw lädt sich Win schneller dadurch ?


Es wirft halt schon mal alles rein, was es irgendwann mal brauchen könnte


----------



## Pikus (19. Juni 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4319577 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau die Zielgruppe für zb Crossfire oder Terabyte große Datengräber, haben wollen aber nicht benötigen.
> Ich halte entgegen, wer nicht mal weiß wie viel RAM er/sie benötigt bzw verbraucht verdient es zu viel RAM zu kaufen, kurbelt wenigstens die Wirtschaft an.
> Es gab auch Tests wo Spiele wenn zu viel RAM im System war gar minimal schlechter abschneiden, mehr bedeutet nicht immer besser sondern mehr Organisationsaufwand, was auch zu eher negativen Resultaten führen kann.


 
Die Zielgruppe von Crossfire/SLI ist hauptsächlich Gaming (in hohen Auflösungen, spezielle AA-Modi, Downsampling, Multimonitor-Gaming etc.) und GPGPU-Anwendungen.
Mehrere TB an "Datebngräbern" ist auch nicht verkehrt. Ich selber habe insgesamt 4TB Speicherplatz. Davon sind ca 3TB belegt, bedingt durch eine große Spielebibliothek, sehr viele Filme, Musik sowie Bilder.
Auch 8GB RAM sind verbaut, und selbst bei "normaler" Nutzung freue ich mich immer wieder über diese Speicherreserve, da 4GB RAM-Auslastung schnell erreicht sind.
Es gibt genug Leute, die diese "High-End-Features", oder wie auch immer man das in eine Kategorie einteilen kann, sinnvoll nutzen.
Natürlich gibt es auch genug Leute, die solche Funktionen nicht benötigen oder sie nicht nutzen, obwohl sie ihnen zur Verfügung stehen.
Dennoch kannst du nicht pauschal sagen, dass man solche Features nicht braucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

der meister hat gesprochen  


(in bezug auf dein bild  

aber auch den richtigen inhalt)


----------



## ShadowAMD (19. Juni 2012)

Also 16 GB RAM ist teilweiße auch in kleinen Servern drin die damit auch auskommen und trotzdem da einiges läuft. 

Wenn man einmal mit VMs hantiert hat, will man eigentlich immer mehr Ram haben, daher werde ich mir demnächst 16 GB zulegen. So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht!

Mal angesehen vom VMs wenn man Firefox nutz, auch Opera und Co. man mal ein paar Tabs offen hat wo Flash und das ganze läuft sind diese auch schon mit 1 GB dabei und dann noch ein paar kline Programme Office, Musik und dann ist die 4 GB Mauer schon sehr na !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich habe 32GB RAM verbaut und nach dem Start sind 3,6GB weg. Die alleine Windows belegt -- für was auch immer.
> Also ich zuvor noch 16GB hatte waren es nur 2,2GB.
> Baue ich also jetzt 64GB RAM ein wird sich Windows wahrscheinlich 5GB genehmigen.
> Je mehr RAM da ist desto mehr lädt Windows auch in den RAM.
> ...



Die Frostbite2 (BF3) Engine ist meines wissen 64Bit fähig und nutzt es auch!


----------



## ich111 (19. Juni 2012)

Die .exe hat den Large Address Aware executable flag


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

ShadowAMD schrieb:


> Also 16 GB RAM ist teilweiße auch in kleinen Servern drin die damit auch auskommen und trotzdem da einiges läuft.
> 
> Wenn man einmal mit VMs hantiert hat, will man eigentlich immer mehr Ram haben, daher werde ich mir demnächst 16 GB zulegen. So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht!
> 
> Mal angesehen vom VMs wenn man Firefox nutz, auch Opera und Co. man mal ein paar Tabs offen hat wo Flash und das ganze läuft sind diese auch schon mit 1 GB dabei und dann noch ein paar kline Programme Office, Musik und dann ist die 4 GB Mauer schon sehr na !



da stimme ich zu. deshalb fressen java programme (allen voran minecraft) abartig viel ressourcen,  und mein firefox kommt auch mal auf 1,5GB ram ....   ladet ein paar fullHD-videos in verschiedenen tabs und es wird mächtig voll  

offtopic:
leider wird firefox dabei etwas instabil und hängt mal, aber komplett abgestürzt isser npch nicht .. zum glück: ich habe keine lesezeichen mehr in gebrauch, sondern lasse einfach alles offen 
jaja 16GB ram verführen zum leichtsinn ...


----------



## shannes (19. Juni 2012)

mit dem Laptop, 2GB RAM installiert, Win7 x86. Hat nun nach dem Aufwachen und ner Weile Firefox-Surfing insgesammt 650MB in use. Windows kann auch mit weniger laufen...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

ja, das haben wir ja bereits erörtert


----------



## Eldiabolo (20. Juni 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> da stimme ich zu. deshalb fressen java programme (allen voran Minecraft)



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist Minecraft einfach darauf programmiert, den zugewiesenen Speicher solange mit Daten vollzuschaufeln, bis er überläuft und wo dann ein Garnage-Collector anspringt und die alten Daten löscht und schon is Platz für Neues. Wenn man Minecraft nun beim Start nun 8 GB an Ram zuweißt, is klar, dass der Ram erst später geleert wird. 

Von daher is das Beispiel Minecraft nicht so gut 
LG


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Juni 2012)

So habe mal auf Anfrage getestet gehabt. Shadow hat ja das gleiche Mainboard wie ike.. und er wird keine 1333/1600 Ram einstellen können. Was ich auch vergessen habe zu erwähnen @Shadow. Mit ner etwas angezogeneren Einstellung von Test 1 hatte ich direkt noch nen BsoD. Aber ich könnt ja eig. 2 Riegel rausnehmen und dan nomma testen, ob das das mit höheren MHz funzt.

Ansonsten sind 16Gbyte für normal Daddler net sinnvoll. Wenn mein Bro bei mir Java progte, hatte das nen Sinn. Verbrauche meist max 5-6 Gbyte beim Daddeln und das mit AA und zig Mods usw. Wende deinen Rechner aber 24/7 anlässt (muss man net immer neu konfigurieren^^), könnteste ne Ramdisk einrichten. Die Vollversion des Programms müsstest du dir dan natürlich auch beschaffen, da die Freevers. nur 4Gbyte mitmacht. Aber fürn paar ältere Spiele reichen auch 4Gbyte. zB. Rome-Total war klappt supper aufm Ram. Nomma schneller geladen als mit ner SSD


----------



## debalz (20. Juni 2012)

Ich denke auch über mehr als meine jetzigen 4 GB nach - aber RAM - Probleme bzw. die von ihm verursachten Bluscreens haben mich seinerzeit in dieses Forum geführt. Das ist gut weil das Forum gut ist aber ich seh eigentlich nicht ein wie damals an Spannungen und Latenzen rumzuschrauben damit alles richtig läuft. Deswegen bin ich etwas vorsichtig was RAM und mein Sys angeht. Außerdem zocke ich nur BF3 und bastel hin und wieder Filme mit Moviemaker oder Bilder mit Photoshop/ Illustrator. Klar - für letzteres wären mehr RAM sinnvoll aber wenns bei BF3 nix bringt kann ich erstmal verzichten.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juni 2012)

@eldiabolo:  das kann so nicht ganz stimmen, meine JVM hat 10GB ram zugewiesen, aber die macht sie dann doch nicht ganz voll   aber trotzdem liegst du nicht ganz falsch, die speicherverwaltung von java ist nicht gerade auf performance ausgelegt


----------

